# Daedal is actually a pretty simple tort. :)



## jkingler (Jan 9, 2012)

An OMGMYBABYSOCUTE thread. Advance apologies for the shameless self-indulgence.

Day 1, in Laura's hand






Today, in mine





[Flashback!]FLASHBACK[/Flashback!]

In his shoebox starter home, bathing





Deedle den deux





Deedle domicile drei





Deedle devouring dandelion










Deedle, dangling! 





Deedle meets hibiscus





Deedle greets hibiscus





Deedle eats hibiscus





And deedle sometimes sleeps with his neck out to the side with a rock for his pillow





And that is probably enough (or too much) for now. But we like Deedle a lot, so I am sure we'll post more, if nobody objects.


----------



## ascott (Jan 9, 2012)

Beautiful little tortoise


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey, Joe:

How many people have a pot with dandelions growing in it! LOL!!

I love Daedal's "eat, meet and greet" sequence. Very cute.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## l0velesly (Jan 9, 2012)

Deedle is so cute! I'm in love with the sleeping pic. :3


----------



## jkingler (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for all of the lovely compliments. I will take those as permission to keep posting pics and maybe even videos, like so:

Deedle demolishing dandelion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGHq9hijhOU&feature=endscreen&NR=1

More of the same, but cuter!? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TNeOL-RaN8&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 9, 2012)

love love love the sleeping pick. sooo sweet!


----------



## jkingler (Jan 9, 2012)

@Yvonne: Glad you appreciate my children's book prose. ^^

@Everyone liking Deedle: Thanks! His confidence is rising, and his ego may just grow as big as his life should be long. 

@Those loving the sleeping picture: Laura has that as her phone screensaver, and I have it as my avatar and computer background, so...no disagreements here!

@Aldabraman: It's an honor to hear that you think our tort is a good lookin' fella (or filly...no telling for a while, from what I gather...). We love looking at all the Aldabra pics. We've lurked that whole thread a few times, haha.

Sorry to post sans pictures, but I felt positive feedback deserves a response.


----------



## IRTehDuckie (Jan 9, 2012)

he is so adorable!! and it looks like he has an amazing keeper feeding him all those yummy things :3 he is so lucky!


----------



## bellyboo (Jan 9, 2012)

So cute! I never grow tired of baby tort pics.  Adorable! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jkingler (Jan 9, 2012)

Last post for now:

Deedle vs Food
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_WW...xt=C376a971UDOEgsToPDskIsqb-2Cr3Cp1Ajh7C6kkWs

The payoff isn't til the end, lol.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 14, 2012)

Deeds, lord of his domain, gazing upon his lands





_________
|
(I have since made a ramp of coir that leads up to that overhang so he doesn't try to glide off of the edge. )


----------



## bigred (Jan 14, 2012)

Very nice little tort and set up, looks like your taking good care of him


----------



## IRTehDuckie (Jan 14, 2012)

jkingler said:


> Deeds, lord of his domain, gazing upon his lands
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rofl, that sounds exactly like my tort, he loves climbing! but laltely he has not cared about the huge drop off beneath him.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jan 14, 2012)

I love the pics. Deedle is a cutie!


----------



## Weda737 (Jan 15, 2012)

Very cute indeed(le)


----------



## jkingler (Jan 16, 2012)

Indeedle, indeed! GMTA. (Been saying that since we got him.)

Deedle delves into some purple stuff before his descent





Deedle eats it before his descent





One last thing, before you put me down...Gimme Dat Broccoli!





Deedle is speechless





Deedle thinks: This. Is. Substrate! 







Video: Deedle vs the Farmers Market
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P28YXIo1A-8&context=C321b6c1ADOEgsToPDskLwA1MJljHY6doA3IpAElof


----------



## FinnTort (Jan 18, 2012)

Last pic in first post IS TOO CUTE!!!


----------



## jkingler (Jan 18, 2012)

Sometimes, Deedle needs a bath.





Afterwards, he gets sleepy.

He gets so tired he could just sleep anywhere...





He likes his cactus pillow...and we thought he could use a blankie, too.


----------



## ayS (Jan 18, 2012)

very nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jkingler (Jan 22, 2012)

Glad that these posts aren't entirely self-gratifying. 

Here's some more, for your leisure viewing pleasure:

Hurling himself forward for hibiscus






Successfully egressing his sunny soak





Decanting pretend daylight into his carapacial vessel




(Don't mind the swollen eyes - we made the mistake of soaking him in and spritzing him with unfiltered water and that was the result. He's swollen no more, honest.)

=3


----------



## Jacob (Jan 22, 2012)

Awesome Pictures


----------



## bakexlove (Jan 23, 2012)

That is the cutest thing I've ever seen in my life!


----------



## bubbles01 (Jan 23, 2012)

I love to see someone else with tortoise obsession! Great Pics you guys x x


----------



## jkingler (Jan 29, 2012)

So I recently made some homemade Calcium treats for Deedle. 5lb bag of Food grade ground limestone powder, a.k.a. CaCO3 powder. Just mixed it with water, rolled it around with a bit of Hawksbeard, and voila! Fossilweed! Or Deedletreats. Not sure what I am (not) going to patent them as...haha.

Long story short, Deeds loves 'em! ENOUGH TO KILL!!!

Little Deedle is a murderer. Allow me to prosecute!

__________

The defendent, while tiny and precious, is a cold blooded killer. Shocking, but true, nonetheless.

The indictment sets forth: That Daedalus, on the 29th of January, on a basking rock, in the territory of Deedadu, did assault one Fossilweed 1.0 with rending beak and nail, all over the surface of its body, until its life was spent and its form was all a shambles. To this indictment the defendant pleaded not guilty; if we prove him guilty, you must find him so. 

A passerby, who may never recover from the shock of what horrors are heretofore presented, utilized their camera phone to produce the following evidence.

Exhibit A:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exVMCnCVzdw&context=C3be9bfeADOEgsToPDskI-s9NTO-C5Qvyb1atKINTk

Exhibit B:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7S8O...xt=C321b6c1ADOEgsToPDskLwA1MJljHY6doA3IpAElof

And the most condemning video, the nail in the defense's coffin... Warning: GRAPHIC!

Exhibit C:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lh5...xt=C321b6c1ADOEgsToPDskLwA1MJljHY6doA3IpAElof

Exhibit D:





Before Fossilweed 1.0 encountered the defendant, it may not have been the prettiest crayon in the box, but it was intact. It was a peaceful, silent, solitary sort...just enjoying a tempering in the sun...

Let us observe a moment of silence for the victim in its former (semi-)glory. 

Exhibit E: 





The defense may try to paint a picture for you. They may say that it was an act of passion and that the defendent feels remorse. But I ask you: is this the face of remorse?


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 30, 2012)

These. Pics. Are. Hysterical. Along with your captions, of course.
I love the last one!!! No remorse there.


----------



## l0velesly (Jan 30, 2012)

Just love the pics and the captions!!!


----------



## bubbles01 (Jan 31, 2012)

OMG! How funny! Great Pics x x x


----------



## jkingler (Jan 31, 2012)

Deeds is funnier than I am - and he's a natural. 

Here's from the other day, when I stole ShadowRancher's beanie and rice sock idea!




(Who knew? Lap torts! )

And here's from yesterday, after revamping Deeds' enclosure once again - his first time digging in and sleeping somewhere besides his hide! How exciting! So many milestones for our baaaaaby. I guess he likes home 4.0. 

Here you can see that he likes this little spot with the lights on





And here you can see that he finds it especially accommodating when the lights go out. 





And lastly, for now, here's Deedle employing a rock for his pillow, once again.




(He must be even more hard-headed than I am, if he finds rocks to be so comfy!)


----------



## l0velesly (Jan 31, 2012)

The cactus pillow is my favorite. I find that to be so cute!


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 1, 2012)

Deedle is sooo fricken cute! How can something so tiny have so much personality? Love your captions!


----------



## HonuFonu23 (Feb 1, 2012)

Lovely pics! Your tort is quite a ham.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 5, 2012)

If you didn't know Deedle, is a total mama's boy! He's a very nice but very spoiled child. He also eats a lot, comes to see us whenever we visit because he likes our hand feeding him, and after he eats, he is a silly little lazy bones. He knows he is cute and so he poses for us and the camera. He is a ham, and we (myself, the OH, you, and the camera) all love him.


----------



## l0velesly (Feb 5, 2012)

PRECIOUS CUTIE!!


----------



## mues155 (Feb 5, 2012)

adorable!


----------



## jkingler (Feb 5, 2012)

Glad you think Deedle is precious and cute like we do.





Here's a glamour shot with soft focus, for some high school prom/Match.com atmosphere.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 10, 2012)

No more photos





OK, just one more...





Or twooooo...


----------



## l0velesly (Feb 10, 2012)

Such a cute sleeper. I like the last pic


----------



## jkingler (Feb 11, 2012)

A case of mudbutt...





His homemade calcium block





Leafy?!





Hey, that's not a leafy...





And a favorite of mine...

Mountaindeedle!





He is using those hills and valleys to work out, occasionally...but not as much as he noms and zonks, haha.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 14, 2012)

Deeds says Happy Veeday!





...even though...

Deeds can't escape Veeday...





Also, perhaps the greatest video of all time...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPCN...xt=C376a971UDOEgsToPDskIsqb-2Cr3Cp1Ajh7C6kkWs


----------

